
Systemd and Where We Want to Take the Basic Linux Userspace in 2016 - zdw
https://fosdem.org/2016/interviews/2016-lennart-poettering/
======
lovelearning
"Of course, systemd covers more ground than we originally intended, but I am
mostly pretty happy with where we stand now."

If the creator himself agrees with the biggest criticism against systemd, then
why not think about a redesign that pares it down and reduce some of the
criticism?

------
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11048825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11048825)
.

